# Body clipping paints?



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My daughter's new gelding was put under lights and he looked great when he came here though unfortunately it was the end of Nov and we live in SD. So he has to have a blanket on all the time now and I hate that  

We have our first show in April and she will be body clipping both her boys for that show. Well at least the one that has hair!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Nix the slinky, only put the blanket on him if you've put on the lights and he's started shedding out. If he has hair, he has hair and will likely be too hot if you throw a blanket on him all day at this point. They usually shed out around March/April anyway, so you might be close depending on if you get lights up.

Otherwise, if you do full body clip, I would suggest hiring someone about 6-8 weeks before the show, if I remember right. That gives the hair enough time to grow back in smooth, get rid of the lines, and condition itself. Never body clip right before a show because the hair will be brittle, dull, and the clipper lines might be evident unless you are a pro...

I'm going to my first halter class in March. I don't plan on doing the futurity halter classes though, the halter yearling will swallow my horse alive. Most shows don't start offering LL and IHT until late spring/early summer. I don't know how it is in your area, but in Texas we have to wait until May/June and then hop up to Pinto Worlds in July... But by then at least they will be fully slicked down.


----------



## PaintLovinGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I think my best bet is to just try and keep him as warm as possible now and body clip him before our first show. Not too short though since its still gonna be shedding out and i will have a lamp on him at that point. I'm skipping out on the blanket at this point because he just takes it off anyway and I think its because he gets too hot. The futurity up here has LL from the start and I will be showing him in that as he will do good in a preformance halterclass but definately not a reular halter class so at this point we will only be doing LL and showmanship.


----------

